# newbie



## johnjohn (Mar 9, 2015)

Just like to say hello to everybody, i am totally new to MA, i have had a few sessions just finished 1 an hour ago starting to feel stiff already but totally enjoyed it, im 50 this year but don't feel it so fancied something different from the gym, recon i made a good decision.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 9, 2015)

Welcome to MartialTalk. What is it you're training in?


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 9, 2015)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Drose427 (Mar 9, 2015)

Welcome! What's your area of training?


----------



## johnjohn (Mar 9, 2015)

Im training in traditional/Japanese  jiu jitsu, i am based in Liverpool in the UK ,i have found a good dojo with a great bunch of lads and lasses, mixed age group of adults so feal right at home, done a class in a university but felt totally out of place i was the oldest there by 25 yrs it was just called jitsu?


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 9, 2015)

johnjohn said:


> Im training in traditional/Japanese  jiu jitsu, i am based in Liverpool in the UK ,i have found a good dojo with a great bunch of lads and lasses, mixed age group of adults so feal right at home, done a class in a university but felt totally out of place i was the oldest there by 25 yrs it was just called jitsu?




Ee calm down, calm down!  (Sorry, had to be done! )

Good to have another Brit on board ( and you are younger than me lol) sounds a good place to train, I know MMA people in Liverpool but not many TMAs I'm afraid. Wrong side of the Pennines for me.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 9, 2015)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 9, 2015)

Welcome to Martial Talk.
It is nice to hear of someone your age starting in the arts and enjoying themselves.    Keep us informed as to how your training goes.


----------



## jezr74 (Mar 9, 2015)

Welcome to MT Johnjohn, will be interested to hear how your training goes.


----------



## johnjohn (Mar 10, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Ee calm down, calm down!  (Sorry, had to be done! )
> 
> Good to have another Brit on board ( and you are younger than me lol) sounds a good place to train, I know MMA people in Liverpool but not many TMAs I'm afraid. Wrong side of the Pennines for me.


 Glad to know there are a few older people about, which type of martial art/style do you do ?


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 10, 2015)

johnjohn said:


> Glad to know there are a few older people about, which type of martial art/style do you do ?




We train MMA and my traditional styles are Wado Ryu and TSD.


----------



## Transk53 (Mar 10, 2015)

Welcome along. Are you a Red or Blue?


----------



## Instructor (Mar 10, 2015)

Welcome!  Nothing wrong with starting at any age, plenty of us in here with a few nautical miles under the keel so to speak.  Make sure you get plenty of fluids and take care of yourself.  Martial arts is a lifelong endeavor so set a pace you can sustain.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 10, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Welcome along. Are you a Red or Blue?



Don't beat about the bush, get straight to the point!


----------



## Transk53 (Mar 10, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Don't beat about the bush, get straight to the point!



Well, one has to ask


----------



## johnjohn (Mar 10, 2015)

Feel like ive been in a car crash today but cant wait till tomorrow night another training session then hope to get another in at the week end, funny never looked forward to the gym as much as this while i was aching, must have been the monotony same thing week in week out, should have done it years ago


----------



## johnjohn (Mar 10, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Welcome along. Are you a Red or Blue?


 Im a red, but got to be honest not that bothered about footy, always been into boxing or weights, and now jiu jitsu


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 10, 2015)

johnjohn said:


> Feel like ive been in a car crash today but cant wait till tomorrow night another training session then hope to get another in at the week end, funny never looked forward to the gym as much as this while i was aching, must have been the monotony same thing week in week out, should have done it years ago




Big warning though probably too late...martial arts are addictive!  But it's such a great addiction!


----------



## johnjohn (Mar 10, 2015)

I think your right, haven't felt this good about an addition for a while, apart from being as stiff as a plank LOL


----------



## Instructor (Mar 10, 2015)

Make sure you are doing proper stretches before AND after practice.  In fact whether your practice or not, stretch daily, it will pay big dividends in terms of performance, well-being, and safety.  I have a gentleman learning from me who is well past 60 and was as tough as old shoe leather when he began and now can kick head level when he chooses to do so.  It took us a couple of years of diligent and conscientious effort but now he's nearly as flexible as anybody in the class.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Mar 11, 2015)

Welcome to MT and to the study of MA.  It can be very satisfying, along with the pain.


----------



## Shai Hulud (Mar 11, 2015)

Always a pleasure to be seeing more British folk around here. Power to you for deciding to enter the world of MA. Cheers!


----------



## Buka (Mar 13, 2015)

Welcome aboard, old man! (there's a bunch of us that age)


----------



## crazydiamond (Mar 15, 2015)

Welcome. I started last year at 49.


----------

